# Beer Bombed by Slappin Sammy



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

So I received a 10 pound box at the office today, and it turned out to be from Sammy (slap1914). I was taken back at first because the box was flippin huge! Ole Sammy boy knew better and made sure to protect the bottles with a ridiculous amount of bubble wrap. Check out what was inside:








A bunch of Mayflower brews including a bomber of smoked lager and what looks to be a local coffee brew! This all started by Sammy and I deciding to trade some local brews. Well FedEx decided to magically misplace, or drink Sammy's beer leaving him empty handed at the moment...don't worry I'll see your Surly makes it there after all!

Thanks again Sammy! I look forward to giving these a try!


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

I actually needed a bigger box. There were a few bottles that didn't make the final cut! (hint, hint) Both of these are smaller local breweries. I don't believe either ships outside of Massachusetts. I wouldn't consider this "A best Of" sampler. More like beers that could be in my beer fridge at any give time. That Pale Ale is my default year round beer. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice beer hit.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

That is awesome!

WTG Sammy!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmm beer bombing.... this could get out of control very quickly.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

kapathy said:


> hmmmm beer bombing.... this could get out of control very quickly.


says the man who bombed out a s**tload of beer for his birthday...

great hit sammy!


----------

